# mazzer hopper types and mods



## cappuccino crackers (Mar 12, 2014)

hi all wondering if anyone has seen or knows what the smallest original or mod hopper that suits a mazzer mini thanks have a kitchen space height of 40cm, im still considering a rubber lens mod but like a hopper for ease of use, thanks


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

The 320 gram hopper may fit but here is a mini with the lens hood hopper


----------



## cappuccino crackers (Mar 12, 2014)

would a double worth of beans pour straight into that cc?


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

With room to spare


----------



## cappuccino crackers (Mar 12, 2014)

thanks jeebs. originally wanted hopper, suppose could use lens for now and try and gt a 320g hopper from someone later,


----------



## Charliej (Feb 25, 2012)

Just use a lens hood and find a lid for it, if you're single dosing the hopper is just a waste of money and makes it difficult to get anything in the grinder throat to stop any popcorning.


----------



## Jason1wood (Jun 1, 2012)

Lens hood is perfect. Also with the cheap plastic tamper you get with the Gaggia Classic acts as a lid.


----------



## xiuxiuejar (Jan 24, 2012)

The mini hoppers are quite cute and widely available. I have examples of mini hoppers on the Mazzer Mini and SJ and they fit perfectly. After that, some Mazzers have a security cut off mechanism which is easy to override. If the mini hopper is too tall, a good intermediate is to go to a bar that uses those tins/plastic canisters that fit directly onto the grinder and ask for an empty one. May of these come with small plastic necks (or at least they do here) which make good mini hoppers - or if not you can just cut the tin down to size.


----------



## cappuccino crackers (Mar 12, 2014)

not sure what you mean xiux, have u got a pic?


----------



## Jason1wood (Jun 1, 2012)

Did you get a grinder then CappuccinoCrackers???


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Grinder before pid mr crackers ....


----------



## cappuccino crackers (Mar 12, 2014)

Yes should be able to share tomorrow night


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

cappuccino crackers said:


> Yes should be able to share tomorrow night


Excellent news .....!!,


----------



## cappuccino crackers (Mar 12, 2014)

I know. Cant bloody sleep haha


----------



## cappuccino crackers (Mar 12, 2014)

By the way its a mini with lens mod. Ooooohhhhh


----------



## xiuxiuejar (Jan 24, 2012)

Sorry this is the best I could find without going through the outhouses where everything is "stored". Basically this piece is attached to commercial coffee tins. Sometimes they are deeper and better. I like this size. Sometimes they are metallic and sometimes clear plastic. Ideal for those with a lack of space.


----------

